# How can I get my German Shepherd used to cats



## Meriam (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 2 years old male german shepherd. I have had him for 6 weeks. We are trying every thing to get him used to our seven years old cat but all he wants to do is try to chase her. We are keeping them separated all the time. When we take him for a walk, He walks beside us but as soon as he sees a cat, he just becomes uncontrollable and forgets all the training. I need help.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Make sure when he is in the house to have a leash on him at all times . That way if he goes after the cat you can correct him. It's going to take some time.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

First, I don't think this is in the right section. Should be in training.
Second, there are a lot of ways you can try to get him used to them, but soe GSD's just won't. It depends on the dog, and the level of prey drive. MY GSD pretty much leaves the cat alone, but he will occasionally chase her. We put the cat in her cat carrier, and took her out in the living room WITH Bear for about 30 minutes a night for the first month. This got the CAT over her fear of him, and got Bear used to her so when she did come in the room he didn't think it was that big a deal. Also, you've got to understand this depends on the animal and it can take a very long time. Could be 6 weeks, 6 months, 6 years, or never. Obedience training is also a good idea. I'm assuming this dog is new to the house, so I would let him trail a leash ALL the time too. If you need to catch him when he starts to chase the cat this will make it a lot easier.

Good Luck.


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

Crate the cat and let them sniff each other throughly between the bars. It might take hours. Don't let the cat out until they're both thoroughly bored with each other. Then just unlatch the crate door and SUPERVISE CLOSELY. Don't leave them alone together until you're sure the cat will be safe. And if you don't have a cat climber, think about getting one. Even when he's safe, he should have a place to go that the dog can't get to.

Our cat usually sleeps with the dogs. He's not shy about nosing in between heads to see what the dogs are eating. BUT, sometimes he still gets chased. And sometimes he chases them


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DogrunnerCrate the cat and let them sniff each other throughly between the bars. It might take hours. Don't let the cat out until they're both thoroughly bored with each other. Then just unlatch the crate door and SUPERVISE CLOSELY. Don't leave them alone together until you're sure the cat will be safe. And if you don't have a cat climber, think about getting one. Even when he's safe, he should have a place to go that the dog can't get to.
> 
> Our cat usually sleeps with the dogs. He's not shy about nosing in between heads to see what the dogs are eating. BUT, sometimes he still gets chased. And sometimes he chases them



This is VERY good advice. My dogs have been raised since puppies with cats and even though we've never allowed or encouraged them to chase the cats, now and then Rebel will chase. He won't hurt them, but it's gotta be sort of scary for the cat. He gets corrected immediately every time I catch him.

As for the cat...I have an 18 year old petite long haired beauty that will come from out of NOWHERE and whack any or all of the dogs if she feel like she has the opportunity. She also gets corrected, but is usually GONE before I can get to her. 

As long as there's no blood we're usually good.

But if your new dog has not been raised with cats, or was raised in a family of cat haters, it's possible that he was encouraged to chase them. But then again, it's possible that it's just curiousity or prey drive.

Good luck!


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

No, do NOT crate the cat, crate the dog, let the cat get used to the dog, so it doesn't run.

The cat is scared, do not make it feel more scared.

The cat will eventually get used to the dog, our 3 cats are starting to, after almost 2 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I used to put Elvis in his carrier rather than crate Cassidy. She had severe barrier frustration, and was very leash reactive, so putting her on leash in the house or crating her with the cat loose just sent her over the edge. And that of course freaked out the kitty, making things so much worse. She'd go off, and he'd run out of the room. So I started bringing her into the cat room for daily visits (he stayed in there for the first couple of months so their only interactions were controlled visits with me present), and I kept her calm, sitting on the floor with her while she chewed a special cheese filled bone that she only got in the cat room. Elvis could safely observe from his cat tree, and even come down close enough that they could sniff noses. 

Sometimes he'd stay up at the top of his tree, so I wouldn't be making any progress in getting them used to being in close proximity. I'd let Cassidy out of the room, get Elvis down and put him in his carrier and set it on the floor. I'd bring her back in, and she'd lay down in front of him where they could see and sniff each other while she chewed her bone. Since Elvis was a kitten, he was somewhat afraid - she was around 80 pounds and he was the size of her head, but also interested and curious. For a totally terrified cat I don't know that I'd do things that way, but it worked well for me with Cassidy and Elvis. It's really important to keep the dog calm and preferably laying down so as not to be intimidating to the cat. You don't want a dog jumping up and down and barking at a cat in a carrier, this is a controlled situation where everyone is allowed to hang out and get used to each other. Feeding everyone treats at the same time is good too. I used cut up Natural Balance rolls and also jerky treats in tiny little pieces, and both cat and dog loved them.


----------



## RonM (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd agree with some of the 'introduce via crate' stuff, but personally I would crate the cat because the release of the dog from the crate might feel like 'finally I can get her'.









There's also a long stage of tedious observation and correction, if prey drive is an issue. I'd finally suggest that the cat will need a safe area of some sort. A cat tree works, but I'd worry that the dog could topple it if he was motivated enough (victory!







). We used a cat door to the room with the cat box/food/etc. that the dog cannot get through. Even now if the dog gets a bit too playful (he still tries to play rough with the cat on occasion, and frankly can't seem to understand why she doesn't want to play rough back) she can slink off to her safe area and give him a natural time out.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

When we brought our GS home he was only 6 weeks old. We had the cat a year before our dog. Now 4month or so later with the cat, our GS is just starting to calm down with the cat. Our cat would just take off in the basement when the dog was around. We kept telling the dog as he grew to "leave the cat alone" our GS weighs 80lbs so we have to keep an eye out when the cat is around. What we did is just leave the cat come up on its own to see the dog. The cat got tired of living in the basement especially when he was all over the house for the pass year. So evenually he came up and we would just stand there and watch. Yes the dog would chase it often downstairs again but the cat kept coming back upstairs. Then we notice it was the cat that started to bug the dog. Yes the cat wanted to play but didnt know how cause of the size of the dog. Our cat has his claws so the dog knows that hurts. 

One day I was watching "Dog Whisper" a lady had the same problem. What he did is he got the cat, sat on the sofa holding the cat down on the sofa to his right and had the dog to his left. He would let the dog smell the cat and at the same time control the dog not to be too rough on the cat. Evenually both pets got together and a few weeks later he went back and the pets were buddies... I would think we would have to start letting the animals smell each other like in nature. I dont think I would bother with a crate. I feel and this is MY opinion, your locking up the cat and im sure the cat feels more scare cause hes trapped in a box. Cat should feel he can run or be free if hes trapped and not cornered. I know your cat is older but dont forget they are wiser!

Dont worry my dog still chases the cat but the difference is that the cat doesnt care and will come after him. Coming home from the dog park last night there was a cat outside and on the opposite side of the park fenced. The cat saw our dog and didnt move an inch till the dog saw it. It was the first time he seen another cat aside from ours. He wasnt on the leash either and went up to the 8foot fence and just stood there ready. The cat jumped the fence and ran across the street and yes the dog followed. I raised my voice "Major Here" he stopped but like with springs in his feet wanting to go after the cat but he didnt. Thank god that worked..didnt think he was going to listen at 6months old...lol

Sorry if I went on with my cat and dog just for you to see what can happen if you do leave them on their own. My friend had the same problem and she did the same thing. 6yrs later they are still good buddies. Just try holding your cat (not on you incase he has claws) and leave them smell one another. Talk to your dog in a calm voice or praise him while your at it. Just a thought.

Good luck


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Here's a method that is cat safe and cat friendly:
http://leerburg.com/dog-cat.htm
When dealing with this situation, keep in mind that a large prey-driven dog (like a gsd) may kill the cat, so safety is first.
Cats learn to be calm around dogs when they know they won't be chased or harrassed.
I dealt with this situation, and what worked for me (after 2 months of playing around with politically correct methods) was putting a prong collar on Dynamo, and let her drag a short leash (or tab). She was corrected at the first sign of prey drive (the stare) each and everytime. In the meantime, her clicker style basic obedience lessons continued, and lavish praise (and play) was issued for every time she either ignored a cat, or deliberately changed prey-drive behaviour on her own. ie, she'd begin a stare, then lie down or find a tug toy to harrass. 
She's great with our cats now, but I do make a lifetime commitment to keeping cats separated from dogs when we are not at home.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 22, 2007)

We have always contained the dog, via leash or tie-out and the cat has done the rest. Being cats, they always have to push the dogs buttons, we reprimand the dog and tell them to 'be nice!' and it may take a while with supervision, but it always worked. Of course, in the house the cat always has the safety of the couch or her 'safe' room that the dog can't get into. Right now its a small opening behind a chimney that the dog won't fit past, into another closed room for the cat. Rosie is pain reactive so I was really concerned about the cat when I first introduced them, but it came around and now she only pounces on the cat, which probably still hurts, but no biting. The cat still gets chased outside, but she leads that on too, by waiting til Rosie notices her. Rosie has not hurt any neighbor's cats yet, but I don't know for sure if she would if they hurt her. So far they just run.


----------

